# Can't get MP3's to play



## pherron (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a 2005 Pathfinder with the factory Bose 6-disc change system. I have tried burning mp3's to CD-R and getting them to play, but it's not happening. I first tried to use a single-level folder for each album and couldn't get that to work. Then, I just put all mp3's in the root directory with no folders. Still didn't work. I'm not an expert, but I thought it would be relatively simple to get this going. I've looked at the owner's manual, but it has very little info on mp3's. Actually, it doesn't even appear to have my exact radio model included.

I'm using Windows Media Player to create the mp3 discs. I just use the drag-and-drop capability to burn the discs, and maybe there could be some formatting nuances there.

I have burned regular audio to CD-R's, and that works fine.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like they maybe burned as the wrong file type.


----------



## pherron (Sep 9, 2007)

Is there more than one type of mp3? I just burned mp3's and took whatever default settings I suppose.


----------



## mhartman (Sep 7, 2007)

pherron, there's only one type of mp3... Mp3 is a format type, itself... Mp4 is another type that some of your music may be in... But, even it were that, Windows Media Player should detect that and convert it CDA format (the format songs on a regular CD are in) before burning the CD.

Are you creating a music CD using Windows Media Player? Or are you creating a Data CD with the actual mp3 files on the CD-R?

If it's the latter, you may want to make sure your CD Player will support mp3 playback. If your player supports it, you may check what type of CD-R you're using... i.e. CD-R, CD+R, CD-/+R... Some older players will not support both.


----------



## pherron (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I'm creating a data CD using a CD-R disc. Seems easy enough. I can put the disc back in my CD-ROM, and WMP will open and play the songs. I have the Bose 6-disc system in my 2005 Pathfinder, and it has the "MP3" label on the head unit.

I'm using CD-R, and that's sorta my point. There is no info in the owner's manual about the mp3 capability. Nothing at all that I can find. I just need some specifics on what I may be doing wrong. It should be simple. Burn an mp3 to a disc and put it in the CD player.

Phillip


----------



## mhartman (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what it would be, then, Phillip... The only thing I can think of is that Windows Media Player may not have "finalized" the burning session on the CD. If it hadn't, though, it wouldn't playback on your computer either. That is strange...

I would recommend trying another disc and see what you experience. If it continues, I'm not sure what to tell you.

Good luck!


----------

